# Kona Big Honzo Rear Wheel



## KonaBigHonzo (Apr 18, 2021)

I dare to say but I can not for the life of me get my rear wheel off of my 2021 kona big honzo I have no idea what kind of through-axle it has can somebody help me?


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

take the thru axle all the way out and make sure the clutch is off on the derailleur and shifted to the 11t cog. then grab the main body of the rd with one hand and guide the wheel out of the dropouts with the other hand.


----------



## KonaBigHonzo (Apr 18, 2021)

diamondback1x9 said:


> take the thru axle all the way out and make sure the clutch is off on the derailleur and shifted to the 11t cog. then grab the main body of the rd with one hand and guide the wheel out of the dropouts with the other hand.


Thanks man I will do that now


----------

